# Need feedback about a camera!! Please help!!



## joehall (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm looking for a digital camera but don't have alot of money right now to invest. I'm kind of thinking about a Nikon D3000 and maybe upgrading to a larger lense when I can. Does any one have one? Are they good cameras?  Any feedback will be gretly appreciated!!


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 8, 2009)

I dont have one but this Nikon forum has a lot of info that might help. 
http://www.nikoncafe.com/vforums/forumdisplay.php?f=109


----------



## Smokey (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been told that Nikon shooters are required to wear a pink dress

You'll get some good info from the folks here for sure.  I believe Feral One shoots a Nikon and wears a pink dress but prefers a darker shade of pink.  He'll be along shortly I'm sure.


----------



## joehall (Dec 8, 2009)

Smokey said:


> I've been told that Nikon shooters are required to wear a pink dress
> 
> You'll get some good info from the folks here for sure.  I believe Feral One shoots a Nikon and wears a pink dress but prefers a darker shade of pink.  He'll be along shortly I'm sure.



Maybe he has some pointers on matching shoes as well. Thanks Smokey


----------



## JasonF (Dec 8, 2009)

Joe,
Havn't heard much about the D3000, but for just a bit more you can get a D5000 which is 12.3 megapixels where the 3000 is only 10.2 megapixels.  The D90 is, in my opinion, the best bang for your buck as far as DSLR's go.  The D90, body only, can be had for $800 new...not sure what your budget is.
Honestly though, I'd go for a used body from a reputable dealer and spend the extra cash on a lens or two.  The lens is more important than the body and last a lifetime if cared for whereas bodies come and go.
Hope this helps!


----------



## JasonF (Dec 8, 2009)

I forgot to mention, if you buy the D90 now from B&H, they will throw in a free pink dress of your size!!  Gotta love B&H!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2009)

JasonF said:


> I forgot to mention, if you buy the D90 now from B&H, they will throw in a free pink dress of your size!!  Gotta love B&H!!!




Here ya go! Sorry they seem to be out of matching shoes!


----------



## joehall (Dec 8, 2009)

JasonF said:


> I forgot to mention, if you buy the D90 now from B&H, they will throw in a free pink dress of your size!!  Gotta love B&H!!!



Boy did Smokey open up a can of worms with that pink dress thing.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 8, 2009)

Joe, Good info from JasonF (Executive Vice President) of the Nikon Girls!!
Go to dpreview.com and search their camera database and you will find all the info you
could ever want on cameras, including full reviews and samples.
I believe you can compare the features side by side.
Us Canon shooters can't wear the Pink Dress because it clashes with our big white lenses.
Good luck on your purchase and if you run across any more questions, let us know.
Would you be interested in starting a Used Pink Dress business with me, you know just in time for Christmas!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 8, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Joe, Good info from JasonF (Executive Vice President) of the Nikon Girls!!
> Go to dpreview.com and search their camera database and you will find all the info you
> could ever want on cameras, including full reviews and samples.
> I believe you can compare the features side by side.
> ...



Which Canons do ya'll shoot? I'm also thinking of picking up my first DSLR camera.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 8, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> Which Canons do ya'll shoot? I'm also thinking of picking up my first DSLR camera.


First, Don't take us kidding about Nikon too serious, It's just some light hearted kidding amongst friends.
Nikon and Canon both make excellent cameras as well as many other Mfgs.
I am currently shooting one of Canon's 1series cameras, Smokey is shooting a 20D and I believe a few
folks have recently purchased a 5D and some are shooting the Rebel series.
Both Nikon and Canon have a wide range of DSLR's to choose from.
A couple of places to look at what is available and look at the reviews and features are:
B&H Photo
dpreview
Hope this helps, If you have any questions on specific models, just ask, we will do our best to help you out!


----------



## JasonF (Dec 8, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Joe, Good info from JasonF (Executive Vice President) of the Nikon Girls!!


----------



## aligator (Dec 8, 2009)

First of all I don't know much about camera, fact is I asked this forum  for advice.  We gave a Nikon D3000 kit, which also had the 75-200 lens to my granddaughter on Sun. for her birthday.  There are great sales going on now.  I think we paid $700 for the complete kit. (Costco and Sam's had them).  The D5000 had video, she was not interested in that feature.  I am looking at an add now that shows the D3000 w/18-55 lens for $549.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 8, 2009)

great info from these folks !!!  out of the 2 i would probably lean toward the 5000, not for the video, but for the pixel count.  jason is right about the D90, i have just recently added one to my stable and it is a heck of a camera. if they had come out before the 300 i probably would have never bought it. ( but i do LOVE my 300 !!!)  i should not admit this with drb and smokey reading but i do like the canon rebel i shoot for work. great colors and nice controls to boot.  it is all in where you start, i am too deeply vested in nikon to head down another path !!! both will serve you well whatever you choose .


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 8, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> great info from these folks !!!  out of the 2 i would probably lean toward the 5000, not for the video, but for the pixel count.  jason is right about the D90, i have just recently added one to my stable and it is a heck of a camera. if they had come out before the 300 i probably would have never bought it. ( but i do LOVE my 300 !!!)  i should not admit this with drb and smokey reading but I REALLY LOVE the Canon I get to shoot at work. great colors and nice controls to boot.  it is all in where you start, i am too deeply vested in nikon to head down another path !!! both will serve you well whatever you choose .


It's okay Buddy!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 8, 2009)

Shhh! There's a Professional lurking. Hey Stillman, How are you?


----------



## JasonF (Dec 8, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> great info from these folks !!!  out of the 2 i would probably lean toward the 5000, not for the video, but for the pixel count.  jason is right about the D90, i have just recently added one to my stable and it is a heck of a camera. if they had come out before the 300 i probably would have never bought it. ( but i do LOVE my 300 !!!)  i should not admit this with drb and smokey reading but i do like the canon rebel i shoot for work. great colors and nice controls to boot.  it is all in where you start, i am too deeply vested in nikon to head down another path !!! both will serve you well whatever you choose .



Say it ain't so...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 8, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Say it ain't so...



it ain't all in the weapon bro, sometimes it's the sniper !!!!


----------



## joehall (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks alot for your time and comments(especially the one about all you girls wanting pink dresses).  Seriously I do appreciate it and think maybe I have some info to go on now. Hopefully soon I will be sharing some pics with you guys.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 8, 2009)

good deal !!! whether you end up a nikon girl or a canon queen doesn't matter , get it , shoot it and post away !!!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 8, 2009)

A lot of good information.  If you need more or have specific questions on a camera I'm betting you'll get a lot of help from the natives here.  

Hoss


----------



## dpoole (Dec 9, 2009)

I work with Joe  everyday  he is more of a polaroid guy


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 9, 2009)

I was gonna buy a Canon but you cant use their lenses after Labor Day so I went with Nikon.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 12, 2009)

Here are some digital camera review sites you may find helpful.

Good luck!

http://www.dpreview.com/

http://www.digitalcamerareview.com/

http://www.dcresource.com/

http://www.steves-digicams.com/

http://www.imaging-resource.com/

http://www.digitalcamera-hq.com/digital-cameras/

http://www.digitalcamerainfo.com/


----------

